# Vfs collection



## Iva Vic (Jul 28, 2016)

I wondered if anybody could have an answer to my problem. I got an sms from HA that the outcome of my application has been dispatched to VFS but I've been checking this week and no update on VFS has been made so far, it still shows the old information. How long does it takes for VFS to update their site so that i can collect the outcome. I've got the sms 4 days ago. Any information is welcomed. I did emaied the official website of HA thought.


----------

